# Halloween video compilations?



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

YouTube would be the best place to start I think. There are several sites you can find via Google that would let you download any YouTube video to your own PC to then rip to a DVD.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

yep, use keywords like horror montage or horror compilation...there are some good ones on Youtube...


----------



## Fatbat (Oct 26, 2008)

Excellent tip. Thanks for the help!


----------

